# How many of you fly fishermen....



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

hike into your fishing spot? I am into fly fishing (11 years now) and hiking and am thinking of doing that this spring. 
Any tips that you could pass along?
Is there anything special that needs to be considered when combining the two?
Getting cabin fever here already! Can't wait for spring.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I do, a 4 piece rod, a camelback, a gps, a compass and map, a manual inflating life vest, a couple MREs and a space blanket. And leave someone with at least a vague idea of where they can recover your corpse if you are a day late.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

ESOX said:


> I do, a 4 piece rod, a camelback, a gps, a compass and map, a manual inflating life vest, a couple MREs and a space blanket. And leave someone with at least a vague idea of where they can recover your corpse if you are a day late.


Um...yeah, that is good stuff too. 

I was just going to say a 4 piece rod in a good case so you don't get snagged on everything you walk past. Maybe a firearm for critters that may want to harm you. Lot of those around these days. 

Are you talking about packing in for a day or two or just gearing up at the vehicle and walking a mile or two the steam?


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

My plan is to incorporate fly fishing into my weekend long hiking/camping trip.
Basically leave the vehicle Friday morning and return to it Sunday afternoon.
I like the idea of a four piece rod system. I'm sure my regular tackle will be scaled down quite a bit!
I'm also thinking first weekend (or so) of May, so the water should be quite chilly yet. I believe my neoprene waders/wading boots will be a little on the heavy side, but the comfort level will override the added heft!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I hiked alot in AK to fishing spots. 7 miles was the furthest, after a 12 mile boat ride, and back in one day. Usually 2 of us went, one carried a small frame pack. I hate MRE's, get a small MSR stove and some Mountain Houses. I carried my 15' float rod broke down, 5'. As for the gun, if you got to Kodiak or mainland AK, take it, otherwise, save teh weight for something you might actually need. Never had anything even close to a close encounter up there, wolves in bears everywhere.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I appreciate the input guys! The Alaska trip may be more later than sooner. lol I do have a family member there who is a teacher.
Thinking more like the manistee river this spring. From what I am gathering, the MRT is a great, scenic, place to be.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

The Mason tract on the South Branch of the Au Sable, would make a nice hike, fish trip also.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

J-Lee that DOES look like a nice one! I will for sure hit that one this spring.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rent or borrow a canoe


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Rent or borrow a canoe


 Probably the best way to go. Fish all the remote holes all by your lonesome.
I bring along a bike sometimes when i am by myself with no one to spot me. I take the front wheel off my bike put the bike and wheel in the canoe and away i go. Once i get to the take out i put a lock around the canoe and peddle back to vehichle. If your into walking then forget the bike and walk back to your ride.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Glad you stated a bit more. Every other year I do a walk into Slough Creek with some buds and we spend three days at the third meadow. When we go out west there is plenty of walking to get to some interesting spots. 
Take a back pack that will handle all of your gear so you just have to change into your waders stuff once you get to the area you are planning on fishing. Multi-piece rods are nice, just bring along some extra stuff incase you spend more time than planned, some extra food, water purification, some chow and maybe a emergency blanket. I always have a compass and now a GPS on top of it. A friend of mine spent three hours lost up on the AuSable after taking a shortcut.


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Ditch the neoprenes and use your breathables. Hiking in the neos will be a complete PITA, and carrying them will get heavy. Get some fleece pant for under the breathables and a couple pair of wool socks and you'll survive the chilly water. Bring along some hand warmers for your toes if necessary. And don't forget a small bottle to warm you up around the campfire at night


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Beaker.... i got your point! On both counts! lol


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Beaker has the right idea! Hiking in neoprene bootfoots can be a real drag, even for a mile or two, especially when the mercury starts climbing.

Polar fleece pants and wool socks +/- Under Armor/comparable long johns will keep you more than comfortable even with chilly water. I always carry a little "backup" with me when I'm out and about, never know when you'll run across critters; either the two-legged or four-legged variety.

And don't forget you favorite bottle and a supply of fine cigars


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

J-Lee said:


> The Mason tract on the South Branch of the Au Sable, would make a nice hike, fish trip also.


Can you camp (legally) in the Mason Tract other than in the designated camp sight?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hooknem said:


> Can you camp (legally) in the Mason Tract other than in the designated camp sight?


 The only place you can camp is canoe harbor camp ground.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_30505_31025-66206--,00.html
There are lots of places though to camp along the Ausable and its branches. On state land you need a free permit and on N.F land other than the M.T.


----------

